# Roxie German Trim



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow I like it very much! Great grooming!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful! Was just chatting to my groomer last night about how attractive this trim is.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

oooh very nice, it certainly IS stylish.  Though wouldn't you know I had a client who just left express shock over Saleen's shaved ears/tail this morning. Like it was awful and I should be ashamed. Haha, she certainly knows what she likes and doesn't like ANYTHING else  Saleen doesn't even have fully shaved ears.... haha. Anyway your Roxie looks much better than Saleen does right now so maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I love it, the german is one of my favorites. You did a great job!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Great job. I can't wait to do this trim on my dog. He just needs to grow leg, neck & TK. If you want just one criticism then there is a bit of a hump in the neck & thickness into the withers. Maybe take the neck hair into the back a bit more & thin down the thickness. This is such a hard area, I need to take pictures of the dog I am working on & then scissor on down because I just don't have the eye yet without a camera.

I love the tuck up & how you created a nice waist. Very elegant.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful work, I really love the way you did the back legs, that flare is to die for.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! One of my favorite trims for sure!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! that's beautiful! the way my boy's ears keep getting in his food, I might have to consider that!


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, that is an awesome groom. Your Roxie looks great!


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*German trim*

Lovely work, love this trim


----------

